
Port Canaveral proposes a $500 per ton warfage fee on SpaceX [pdf] - rch
http://www.portcanaveral.com/PortCanaveral/media/Commission-Meetings/2016/06-June/E-2-c-7-Consent-Agenda.pdf
======
rch
SpaceX spokesman John Taylor: "Currently, the highest anyone pays for incoming
cargo is $35.30 per ton"

-[http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11988328/spacex-falcon-9-r...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11988328/spacex-falcon-9-rocket-port-canaveral-florida-tariff-fees)

------
dalke
How is aerospace tonnage any different than other tonnage?

